# Persecution increasing in Afghanistan



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 1, 2010)

I received this email report today from the World Evangelical Alliance. Keep the Afghanistan Church in your prayers. 


------------------------------------------
Crisis in Afghanistan 

Contact:
Godfrey Yogarajah, Executive Director – Religious Liberty Commission; [email protected]
Sylvia Soon, Chief of Staff – WEA; [email protected]

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

The Religious Liberty Commission of the World Evangelical Alliance (WEA RLC) is deeply disturbed over the recent developments in Afghanistan, calling for the death of converts from Islam to other religions. The anti – Christian reaction followed the airing of a controversial television documentary on 27th May 2010, on ‘Afghan Christian Converts’ by a local television station in Afghanistan wherein they revealed the identities of a some supposed Afghan Christian converts. 

WEA RLC is also deeply troubled by the statements made by Afghanistan Officials including the President of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan H.E. Hamid Karzai. It is reported that the President has instructed government officials and the Afghan intelligence agency to take immediate and serious action to prevent further conversions from Islam. 

The events of the past few weeks where Afghan Officials suspended two church based aid organizations on alleged charges of proselytizing and the crack down on converts from Islam are further disturbing developments which signify a non tolerant attitude toward religious freedom. 

“We do not know how the whole world and especially the Global Church is silent and closing their eyes while thousands of their brothers and sisters (Body of Christ) are in pain, facing danger to their lives, death, torture, persecuted and called criminals” stated an Afghan Christian leader who fled to safety, in an appeal to the WEA RLC. 

WEA RLC calls on the worldwide church to pray for Afghanistan that there will be respect for the freedom of religion and that the government of Afghanistan will take a all necessary action to safeguard the lives and the rights of all Afghans and expatriates working in Afghanistan. 

“It is a cause of serious concern that the mere accusation of converting from Islam has resulted in such strong and violent reactions by the Afghan authorities and the public. While we recognize the challenges faced by the Afghan government in rebuilding and restoring peace in Afghanistan after decades of war and division, we urge the Afghan government to take urgent and immediate action to protect the lives of all Afghans” states Godfrey Yogarajah, Executive Director of the WEA RLC. (END)

Godfrey Yogarajah

Executive Director - Religious Liberty Commission 
World Evangelical Alliance

World Evangelical Alliance (WEA): World Evangelical Alliance is made up of 128 national evangelical alliances located in 7 regions and 104 associate member organizations. The vision of WEA is to extend the Kingdom of God by making disciples of all nations and by Christ-centered transformation within society. WEA exists to foster Christian unity, to provide an identity, voice and platform for the 420 million evangelical Christians worldwide.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Timothy William (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Berean (Jul 2, 2010)

Praying...


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Jul 3, 2010)

Praying that president Karzai and the leaders surrounding him would have their hearts of stone turned to hearts of flesh and for the Afghan Christians. Is anyone going to help them?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 3, 2010)

These types of incidents no longer have impact on our nation's foreign policies. I doubt very seriously that our nation do more than make a passing finger wag, if that much takes place I would be surprised. If the situation were reversed and this was a nation that by its constitution was a Christian based nation and they were waging a campaign against Musselmans you can guarantee that there would be an outcry. How do I know that? It fits the rubric of the current admin. They are trying to deport a convert from Islam to Christianity right now. He is the son of the leader of Hamas. After his conversion he became one of Israel's best intelligence agents against Islamic terrorism. He has pled for asylum in the USA. The current administration wants him gone and gone now. These are weird times.


----------



## earl40 (Jul 3, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> These types of incidents no longer have impact on our nation's foreign policies. I doubt very seriously that our nation do more than make a passing finger wag, if that much takes place I would be surprised. If the situation were reversed and this was a nation that by its constitution was a Christian based nation and they were waging a campaign against Musselmans you can guarantee that there would be an outcry. How do I know that? It fits the rubric of the current admin. They are trying to deport a convert from Islam to Christianity right now. He is the son of the leader of Hamas. After his conversion he became one of Israel's best intelligence agents against Islamic terrorism. He has pled for asylum in the USA. The current administration wants him gone and gone now. These are weird times.



I think I read where the USA did finally grant him asylum........though I am reluctant to assign motive for doing the right thing, my sinful nature tells me it was for pure political expediency President Obama allowed him to stay here. 

May the Lord take our President home sooner than later to give him his just rewards.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 3, 2010)

earl40 said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > These types of incidents no longer have impact on our nation's foreign policies. I doubt very seriously that our nation do more than make a passing finger wag, if that much takes place I would be surprised. If the situation were reversed and this was a nation that by its constitution was a Christian based nation and they were waging a campaign against Musselmans you can guarantee that there would be an outcry. How do I know that? It fits the rubric of the current admin. They are trying to deport a convert from Islam to Christianity right now. He is the son of the leader of Hamas. After his conversion he became one of Israel's best intelligence agents against Islamic terrorism. He has pled for asylum in the USA. The current administration wants him gone and gone now. These are weird times.
> ...


 

You are correct: http://theundergroundsite.com/index.php/2010/07/son-of-hamas-founder-avoids-deportation-12771

I had not checked the news this morning. My point still stands, however. The fact that it was even a possibility is astounding - and telling.


----------

